# Cryptanthus 'red earth star" in viv with darts



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Is it o.k. to put in the viv the Cryptanthus 'red earth star' plant with darts? The spiky leaf feels like it would irrate their feet. Here is the one I am talking about. It is very vibrant and would really add color to my viv. Thanks for helping with my question.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

As long as it's well washed, I think it should be fine. Darts actually prefer hiding and breeding in spiky broms in the wild because of the protection they provide, so spikiness isn't an issue. Looks like a great plant, it should definitely add some color to the viv!


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

ive got 2 in mine and they dont bother the frogs one bit.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds positive info as I just wanted to be sure before I put them in. I got a 8" pot at our nursery here in Ventura, CA- Green Thumb and I couldn't resist as they were 8 pups on the plant! I did wash them thoroughly. I will also put them in my other tanks as well. Here is what I did with my Leuc tank- first ever tank I made which is now approx. 5 months in plantings.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hold up!!!!

Colleen, I just gots to tell ya:

That terrarium would be one of the great tanks of all time---

I really mean this.

But please, lose the Dracaena! Now I really dig Dracaenas--but it will grow too tall, and shade your bromeliads.

Depending on how moist your soil is, I would recommend a smallish Guzmania, Cryptanthus beuckeri, or maybe a self-heading philodendron.

Otherwise that is great tank.

Peace.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hold up!!!!

Colleen, I just gots to tell ya:

That terrarium would be one of the great tanks of all time---

I really mean this.

But please, lose the Dracaena! Now I really dig Dracaenas--but it will grow too tall, and shade your bromeliads.

Depending on how moist your soil is, I would recommend a smallish Guzmania, Cryptanthus beuckeri, or maybe a self-heading philodendron.

Otherwise that is great tank.

Peace

Peace.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation on the plant selection. I had the dracaena already and wanted color contrast. I do not have any broms on the ground as it does get moist. The leucs love the plant! They leave their markings all over!!! When it does get bigger I will change out to a small growth plant.


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

I have two identical looking Cryptanthus from the local conservatory and see my azureus on them all the time. 

My plants still look healthy, but living under normal t8 shop lights they're far less red than they were when I bought them. 

Seeing your picture makes me think I should up the wattage on those tanks and try to pretty them back up again....


----------

